# Java fern leaves turning yellow!



## DD1880 (2 Aug 2019)

I have had this java fern for a while. I never used ferts and it was bushy and green with a fluorescent light which I would say was low light. Now I upgraded to a Chihiros rgb 60 and have red root floaters covered almost the whole top. I dose Nilocg thrive 3 times a week. 3 pumps every 3 days and then 2 pumps two days before a water change. And I’m dosing 3ml of seachem iron every other day so far. It is just recently starting to look bad after I got the Chihiros rgb. At first it got a burnt look on the oldest leaves and now they’re are some yellowing leaves. The new growth was also looking twisted instead long and straight like the new growth used to look. Any idea on how to fix this or if it will work itself out? I would hate to ruin my big java fern since it’s a lot of cover for my fish. I have the light set at 40% for now and am raising it 5% per week to try and get the floaters red. Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## jms127 (3 Aug 2019)

More light means you may need more nutrients. Or lower your lighting till the floating plants grow sufficiently to reduce intensity at the plant surfaces, then increase slightly. The increase of light may put you into co2 deficit as well. Your floating plants are nutrient hogs, they will quickly soak up the nutrients in the water column reducing availability to other species. Try daily dosing to increase availability, observe for response and increase decrease as required.
That's a nice java fern as well, I hope you solve the problem.


----------



## DD1880 (3 Aug 2019)

jms127 said:


> More light means you may need more nutrients. Or lower your lighting till the floating plants grow sufficiently to reduce intensity at the plant surfaces, then increase slightly. The increase of light may put you into co2 deficit as well. Your floating plants are nutrient hogs, they will quickly soak up the nutrients in the water column reducing availability to other species. Try daily dosing to increase availability, observe for response and increase decrease as required.
> That's a nice java fern as well, I hope you solve the problem.


Thank you. Yeah I had the light lower but there was a lot of splash back on the diffuser and I’m not sure if the Chihiros rgb 60 is water proof so I didn’t want to risk it haha. I was excited to get the red root floaters for the look but this is turning into more problems than it may be worth! If it wasn’t for how the cardinal tetras come up to the top to eat now and are so much more aggressive eating I would have tossed them already! It’s crazy the difference the rrf made in their behavior! But man is it a pain to clean the tank now haha!


----------



## jms127 (3 Aug 2019)

DD1880 said:


> Thank you. Yeah I had the light lower but there was a lot of splash back on the diffuser and I’m not sure if the Chihiros rgb 60 is water proof so I didn’t want to risk it haha. I was excited to get the red root floaters for the look but this is turning into more problems than it may be worth! If it wasn’t for how the cardinal tetras come up to the top to eat now and are so much more aggressive eating I would have tossed them already! It’s crazy the difference the rrf made in their behavior! But man is it a pain to clean the tank now haha!



Yes, I agree floating plants are a pain, but as you pointed out the benefits outweigh the issues. I have noticed a positive change in fish behavior with floating plants, and less likely-hood of jumping. They are very effective at nutrient control having access to atmospheric levels of co2. They grow quickly and sooner or later you end up having to remove some just to allow access to the tank. I think it's worth sticking it out just don't be in a rush to achieve that red color.
(edit)
Also when I say lower light I mean intensity, not height above water surface. Does it look like your java fern is getting more light? Not always a good indicator visually higher light does not always mean higher PAR at the plants surfaces, but if it looks like a lot more than it was with your previous light it may be that driving demand. It's so easy to eliminate lack of macro's as a cause as it's simply a matter of dosing more or more frequently.

You may have to remove some of the leaves that are damaged from your java fern, hopefully an expert in java ferns will come along and advise further, I've only started growing it myself recently so I'm not an expert in that species.


----------



## DD1880 (3 Aug 2019)

jms127 said:


> Yes, I agree floating plants are a pain, but as you pointed out the benefits outweigh the issues. I have noticed a positive change in fish behavior with floating plants, and less likely-hood of jumping. They are very effective at nutrient control having access to atmospheric levels of co2. They grow quickly and sooner or later you end up having to remove some just to allow access to the tank. I think it's worth sticking it out just don't be in a rush to achieve that red color.
> (edit)
> Also when I say lower light I mean intensity, not height above water surface. Does it look like your java fern is getting more light? Not always a good indicator visually higher light does not always mean higher PAR at the plants surfaces, but if it looks like a lot more than it was with your previous light it may be that driving demand. It's so easy to eliminate lack of macro's as a cause as it's simply a matter of dosing more or more frequently.
> 
> You may have to remove some of the leaves that are damaged from your java fern, hopefully an expert in java ferns will come along and advise further, I've only started growing it myself recently so I'm not an expert in that species.


It’s way more light than I used to have! I’ll try adding ferts more frequently. It’s just every time it seems when I add the ferts I get a white film of algae on the glass the day of adding it! Once I scrape it it’s gone till I add again! Been quite annoying haha! Still figuring this fert thing out I guess. I’m new to the game! Thanks for any help!


----------



## DD1880 (4 Aug 2019)

jms127 said:


> More light means you may need more nutrients. Or lower your lighting till the floating plants grow sufficiently to reduce intensity at the plant surfaces, then increase slightly. The increase of light may put you into co2 deficit as well. Your floating plants are nutrient hogs, they will quickly soak up the nutrients in the water column reducing availability to other species. Try daily dosing to increase availability, observe for response and increase decrease as required.
> That's a nice java fern as well, I hope you solve the problem.


Here is some of the new growth.


----------



## Zeus. (4 Aug 2019)

I get the slightly paler tips on my trident all the time, they soon fill in. Think it's the plant growing faster that it can produce the chorophyll


----------



## DD1880 (4 Aug 2019)

I just hope it grows in straight and doesn’t start curling like before! Or my farlowella catfish doesn’t start trying to eat the new tips haha it ruined a few of my nice big leaves before when the tips were growing!


----------

